# Introducing Beaksley!



## Victor

*Re-introducing Beaksley!*

Hello everyone,

We have been making arrangements with fereal pigeon to aquire a new pigeon that was looking for a home.Perhaps you have read about him in some of the past postings. 

Though the pain of our Tooter missing and his fate unknown, as most of you know, we realize that life must move on, and what a better way than to share it with a pigeon, or a pigeon-seagull, or what ever he may be,we believe in "equal -opprtunity" love.

He will take off from California on Januray 30th ...via airplane that is! 

We will take pictures of his homecoming to share with you... what ever he is"! Take a peek...

http://community.webshots.com/photo/344830751/1544678212066604705AyFMDi


----------



## nabisho

*Good decision*

Face it Victor you're addicted to the sound of wings flapping, patter of little feet on the perch and happy cooing in the house. Beaksley is such a great name, I hope all goes well and he gets to you OK, he looks like a fine fellow. Now if Toots happens to fly back in you'll be outnumbered two to one JUST LIKE ME! My two broke out of the condo yesterday while I was at work and spent the day roaming uncontrolled around the house, when I got home they were so tuckered out they were both roosting, Gee-Two under the condo waiting for me to put him back in so he could get his food, and Gee-Three up on his ledge looking at me like "I didn't do anything" pinfeathers were found in every room though.

NAB


----------



## Skyeking

Hi Victor,

Great News!Oh, that is just wonderful news! I am sure you are all quite excited about this, because I am....and I'm not even involved!  

From previous pictures, I think Beaksley has a handsome profile, and probably equal personality to match.  

Thanks for letting us know.


----------



## mr squeaks

Beaksley, the travelin' seagull pigeon! Talk about an adventurous life!  

I know Beaksley will have a wonderful home and I can't wait to hear about HIS adventures! I bet you and Bev are having a hard time waiting until the end of the month! Kinda like waiting for Christmas...for adults!  

NAB: Sounds like you have 2 talented escape artists! Hey, they just wanted to have some fun...


----------



## kittypaws

*Bless*

Oh Victor I am so happy for you. 

Beaksley can't replace Tooter but I think he will help you heal a bit of losing Tooter ( who we all hope may come back someday).

You must be so excited - I would be - he looks like a pidgie to me - where's the seagull bit? 

You look in your picture with Tooter such a lovely man - a man that loves pigeons and has the courage to carry on despite an awful loss but.... by giving Beaksley a home is the greatest news and I think a good antidote


Enjoy him!!

Love Tania xx


----------



## Victor

Hi Treesa, Nab, and all~

"Good decision?"..."Good news?"...yes you are probably adding the right nouns to the a positive adjective! 

During my many days of travel looking for Tooter, the soft sounds of pigeons coo-ing, the helicopter sounds of pigeon flaps, did reinforce to me that I was "addicted" as Nab has accused me of being!  

Treesa~ I agree that he is a handsome bird, but you know, during my quest 
the last two weeks or so, I found good characteristics in all pigeons, even the street wise, weather beaten senior ferals out there.You mentioned to another member, in another post, that also lost a pigeon recently who also "moved on" that her additions will never replace the one she lost, so true, but it helps, and it does good not only for the ones affected by the loss, but for the pigeon(s) coming into the equation.Thanks.

Hey NAB~ You said when you came home, you found pigeon feathers all over...bad bad pijjies. DiD you happen to find anything ELSE? 

Just looking at the big picture here!

Good day everyone.


----------



## Victor

mr squeaks said:


> I know Beaksley will have a wonderful home and I can't wait to hear about HIS adventures! I bet you and Bev are having a hard time waiting until the end of the month! Kinda like waiting for Christmas...for adults!


Thank you Mr.Squeeks, but I hope the "adventures' are a lot calmer with HIM. 

Tania~Your kindness is much appreciated. After he arrives, I formally introduce him and explain the seagull aspect more fully . 


*I think we were all posting at the same time...don't you hate when that happens?*


----------



## feralpigeon

Hey Tania,

Beaksley is a rehab who was pulled from the Alameda Bay by a man living in a house boat or the like there. Beaksley was having a hard time swimming, and was getting picked on by three seagulls when rescued, only to find that in his profile, his upper beak is curved remarkably to mimick that of a gull. When I picked him up from the man, and brought him home, he would make sounds that resembled the sounds that seagulls make! He's had plenty of time to imprint on the pijie sounds here, and no longer makes the sounds of a gull.

That's the story from this side, I look forward to hearing the adventures of Beaksley in Nebraska in a short while  .

fp


----------



## Reti

Beaksley is such a lucky pij. First that he was rescued and now going from one great home to another great forever home.
Thank you Victor and Bev. You are great people.

Reti


----------



## Lovebirds

He looks so pretty. I just love the Dark Checks. Can't wait till you get him home so you can take MORE PICTURES!!!! YeaH!


----------



## alaska

Hi Victor,
Beaksley certainly is one fine looking fellow!
The way the end of his beak hooks certainly reminds me of a seagull, perfect shape to snap up fish! Perhaps he indeed does have some seagull in him 
I'm glad to hear that he will be coming to you shortly, he is a very lucky pigeon to be coming to such a great pigeon carer!
I look forward to hearing more about his adventures, and as always continue hope that Tooter will pop in to give you all a visit.
Regards
Alaska


----------



## christina11

*Wow Wow Ya*

That Is A Beutifull Pigeon Judging From His Long Slender Body When Hes Ready To Fly He`ll Fly Like A Eagle I MEEN SEAGLE LOL He Has Nice And Long Wings Im So Happy 4 U And Your New Friend  !!:d :d Carfull Of Hawks!!!! Enjoy


----------



## Pigeonpal2002

Hi Victor, 

 Congratulations on this new adventure indeed! I know that Beaksley will never replace Tooter but with time, love and care he/she will find their way into your heart just like Tooter did. This is really wonderful news for both you and Beaksley getting a new, permanent home!

Best wishes for Beaksley safe arrival at your place and way to go FP as well for making this happen too


----------



## Lin Hansen

Victor,

Congratulations and best wishes with Beaksley....he is one lucky bird.

Linda


----------



## TerriB

How exciting!!! That pic of him with his wings raised gives a great view of the dark band on his tail.


----------



## Feather

*Beaksley rescued Victor and Bev*

Victor, 
Beaksley is one lucky pigeon. I would gladly hand my most beloved bird over to you and Bev without ever a regret. During the past two months you have represented all of us who have ever lost a beloved bird. I never met you and Bev, or any of the people on this site, but somehow I know all of you very well. Tooter became OUR BIRD, due to your compassonate postings. To me he will always be the Super Natural, Super Hero of all pigeons. He will probably be very happy to have another feathered companion when he gets home. But for now, Beaksley's plight has just turned 180 degrees. On the 30th, the little bird will board a plane. He has some humans to rescue.

F.P. If you do this well finding homes for all of your rescues, then you truely have to be.... one of the angels on this site.

Looking forward to hearing about Beaksley.

Feather


----------



## badbird

how is Beaksley going from Cali to Nebraska? plane ticket on United? lol


----------



## feralpigeon

Feather said:


> ..... Beaksley's plight has just turned 180 degrees. On the 30th, the little bird will board a plane. He has some humans to rescue.
> 
> Feather


Feather, you sure do have a way with imageries. I think this has to be the best placement anyone could possibly hope for. Beaksley has to be one lucky pij right down to the day Capn Ron rescued him. I think he'd be immensely pleased with the outcome.

fp


----------



## Lin Hansen

Hi fp,

Wow, I didn't realize that Beakley was one that was rescued by CaptainRon and taken in by you. I thought that maybe other members who weren't aware of the connection might like reading Beaksley's original thread:

http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/showthread.php?t=12023

Linda


----------



## Larry_Cologne

Victor, I viewed your Webshot albums and I think they are great. For something a bit different, I like the photo IM00532, with Marina Beaksy backlit. Even though pigeon detail is missing, it is tranquil and has nice colors on the upper part. 

I enjoy seeing photos of pigeons discussed in the forum, and I hope to get some images online sometime. I watch Izze-Cam. Izze moves around a lot even at 3 AM. Even though Izze is blind, she must have diurnal/nocturnal rhythms because of the morning sunlight on her.

In one of my earlier posts regarding your missing Tooter, I asked (somewhat rhetorically) how was anyone who came across a (missing) pigeon to know that that particular pigeon meant something special to you. I didn’t mention that when our Pidgieppoo flew off he did not have a leg band. He was too old to band with a normal band by the time we locate someone with bands. When he was a month old I tried snapping on a plastic band, but after watching him rotate nonstop counter-clockwise for forty-five minutes and attempt to pull the band off with his beak, I could take no more and removed the band. I knew that without a leg band I would have to watch over him more. If Tooter was banded, someone would be sure to care for him, even if they couldn’t catch him to read the band (assuming they would know what to do with the information on the band). Once I stood on the street holding our more recently rescued young pigeon Wieteke with his construction-worker-neon-orange leg ring prominently displayed. After watching us for about five minutes someone exclaimed „Oh look, he belongs to someone!“ People don’t immediately notice something they are unfamiliar with or are not looking for. I replied „Of course, he belongs to us.“ Someone could care for him but not be sure of what else to do. 

Pidgiepoo was chased off by crows a mile from home, and if he flew in anorther direction he would have been in unfamiliar terrtory. He spent several hours a day outdoors, close by. He rarely came home from even a short distance without us going to search for him. We often took him with us by car, streetcar, bus, and train. I thought this would familiarize him with the region, but later I read that city pigeons tend to be local. Our taking Pidgepoo many places may have been more confusing than helpful. I have observed that most of the local Cologne street pigeons stay in an area roughly about a half-kilometer or 500 meters (one-third mile) in diameter. I do not see a pigeon who usually hangs out in one location looking for food, more than 250 meters away. The territories of the pigeon groups overlap about halfway. My observation is limited by pigeons I am able to identify by some distinctive marking or characteristic such as a deformity. Further observations may force me to change my statements. (Humans do routine shopping close to home. Why go further?)

I caught Splitbeak one mile from our apartment, brought her home in a dark container (a box in my backpack), removed 50+ grams (2 ounces) of poop (one-fifth of her 250 gram body weight) adhering to her keel and embedded with feathers, cleaned her, went to the vet, built her up with good food, and let her decide to fly out our window to meet a waiting prospective boyfriend. By flying above six-story rooftop level she would have seen the church steeple where she hung out. I looked for her several times a week where I had observed her for five months, but did not see her until a month later. I fed her daily from a jelly jar for four more months before she disappeared. It took a while for her to make it back home (where she slept in church renovation second-story scaffolding). She probably hung out with various groups of pigeons on the way. We have seven to eight pigeons (a loose familial group?) who congregate several times daily on our street. There have been as many as twenty pigeons coming together here. 

When Pidgiepoo or Wieteke landed on our heads or on the heads of strangers, it was because of approaching dogs or such. Pidgiepoo would come to our shoulders when called. After losing Pidgiepoo, we didn’t encourage that in Wieteke when outdoors. After he could fly, Wieteke had to venture outdoors on his own. Wieteke adjusted well to outdoor life with other pigeons, and spent several nights outside. He spent the last month trying to entice females to come to his nest bowl inside the pet carrier on a wardrobe, but they wouldn’t venture inside. He finally attracted a slender, pretty light gray blue-bar. He spent the night of January 9th perched on my wife’s shoulders. Since then he has spent the days and sub-zero nights with his mate (we hope). He comes in two or three times a day to hurriedly eat millet, then dash off. He barely tolerates us: a teenager in love. I left the window open when he was courting, but now let him in and out because of the cold. As he grew he became closer to other pigeons and more distant to humans. With sexual maturation he was attracted to my wife because of cuddling and affection, and at the same time to female pigeons. When my wife could not respond the way he wanted, the lure of female pigeons took over and he became distant to us. The food here was convenient and good. We saw him peck away at food on the street alongside other pigeons. 

Perhaps the same happened wth Tooter. The pigeon you observed landing on the heads of zoo visitors wanted rescue or safety or human contact or something. There are many kind people in this world. The will to live is very powerful.


----------



## Victor

Yes Larry the will to live is very powerful.I immensly enjoy your postings.The way that you place things in context make on feel as if they are right there experiencing the things that you experience...very visual! 

True, had Tooter been banded, maybe things could have taken a turn for the better, unfortunately he never was, just something that we intended to do, but the intentions was as far as we got. It was interesting, how your Pidgepoo rebelled about having a leg band on him. I can understand why you removed it. I am sure Tooter would have done the same. There were times when I would attempt to place cute little doll like accessory on him as some members do to take pictures, and he would not allow me to subject him to such a thing as that!

Thank you for sharing your intersting thoughts and your comments.


----------



## Garye

WOW, what a large looking pigeon! I hope he'll make you happy as I know you'll make him happy. It's great that it's getting a loving home. I know by your many posts that you make an excellent and loving owner.

Good luck to you both.


----------



## Maggie-NC

Victor, I ditto your remarks about Larry's posts. I really look forward to reading them.


Maggie


----------



## feralpigeon

Hi Linda,

Thanks for pulling up Beaksley's medical chart  , that will no doubt help folks to understand all the seagull and fish eating references.

fp


----------



## Larry_Cologne

*Wieteke has moved out to live with a girlfriend, or?*

Shortly after I posted that Wieteke had found a mate and was sleeping away from home as of January 10th, he comes to the window at 16:38 (after dark), eats a bit, and then flies to the sofa. Maybe he had a tiff with his girlfriend or mate since the pigeons are not laying eggs now, or maybe it is because it will be colder than usual tonight, -7°C or -19,4°F outside.


----------



## Larry_Cologne

I am going to attempt for the first to post some scanned images (from an old 1998 Hewlett Packard OfficeJet Pro 1170c, best resolution 600 dpi). 

These images are of a skull from a mummified pigeon I found in the dust of a bell tower in an old church in the Netherlands in June 1990. My wife made me get rid of the rest of the mummy several years ago (too many "dead things" in the house). I should have put it in a bank vault or something instead. Dessicated muscles and tendons were still attached and intact. Main parts of feathering were intact. The pigeon died a natural death, I presumed. I recently came across the skull again.

One thing I found interesting was that on this skull one could see that the tip of the beak was not bone, but like fingernail (protein or keratin). The tip seemed to be layered over the bone, appeared to be able to grow like a fingernail or claw. On the internet I found some interesting references. Gotta go now, nearing midnight. I have 14 tediously-scanned images, but am allowed to upload only three. 

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Image:Bird_Skeleton.jpg

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Beak

http://www.peteducation.com/article.cfm?cls=15&cat=1829&articleid=2752


----------



## dnrslucky1

Victor!

Beaksley is one lucky pigeon for sure! He is going to love his new home with you and Beth! I am still Praying for Tooter and I do believe he is close by!

Denise


----------



## jimmyrenex

Hey Victor..
That is great to hear! That is one lucky bird to have you to care for him!  
I hope all goes well, and keep us up to date!


----------



## kittypaws

*Beaksley's origins*

Victor, fp has reminded me of Beaksley's past and I do remember the thread of Captain Ron of the floating pigeon.

Ahh - he may think he is a seagull and he has an overgrown top manible - poor little man - but you know Victor, I can't think of a better place and a better carer than you for Beaksley. Just don't let him fly away to sea!! 

Tania x


----------



## Feather

Lin Hansen said:


> Hi fp,
> 
> Wow, I didn't realize that Beakley was one that was rescued by CaptainRon and taken in by you. I thought that maybe other members who weren't aware of the connection might like reading Beaksley's original thread:
> 
> http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/showthread.php?t=12023
> 
> Linda


Thank you Linda, that was very interesting. You can only imagine what goes through the minds of people that read these threads, and are not in the know. I really enjoyed reading about Beaksley's (I love that name) rescues. His fate could have been so different, but God had plans for this one.

Gracias
Feather


----------



## Victor

kittypaws said:


> Victor, fp has reminded me of Beaksley's past and I do remember the thread of Captain Ron of the floating pigeon.
> 
> Ahh - he may think he is a seagull and he has an overgrown top manible - poor little man - but you know Victor, I can't think of a better place and a better carer than you for Beaksley. Just don't let him fly away to sea!!
> 
> Tania x


*Beaksley ain't flying but nowhere except indoors in a bird safe room or outdoors AFTER his avary is built, and only then! Him and whomever other pijie that may grace my path. *


----------



## Victor

Feather said:


> Thank you Linda, that was very interesting. You can only imagine what goes through the minds of people that read these threads, and are not in the know. I really enjoyed reading about Beaksley's (I love that name) rescues. His fate could have been so different, but God had plans for this one.
> 
> Gracias
> Feather


I was planning on sharing the history of Beaksley after his homecoming, but it's been already done for me! Cool! Well, more time for me to get to know Mr.Beaksley !
Feather~ Habla usted Espanol??


----------



## Feather

Hi Victor,

I remember you had stated that you were going to properly introduce everyone to Beaksley. But it was the remarks that Pidgy made that peaked my curiosity. I could have waited, but not without pondering many remarks.

I speak Spanish a little bit better than Lucy Ricardo. My husband is from Mexico. When we met, neigher of us spoke the other's language, so we made up our own. It is a combination of very poor Spanish and very poor English.
Mal Spanglish....must be the name of what I speak.

I am very excited about your new addition. I can hardly wait until he is safe with you in Nebraska. With him... .he will take all of the good wishes.... from those of us who are here in CA.

Feather


----------



## Brownieluv

Victor said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> We have been making arrangements with fereal pigeon to aquire a new pigeon that was looking for a home.Perhaps you have read about him in some of the past postings.
> 
> Though the pain of our Tooter missing and his fate unknown, as most of you know, we realize that life must move on, and what a better way than to share it with a pigeon, or a pigeon-seagull, or what ever he may be,we believe in "equal -opprtunity" love.
> 
> He will take off from California on Januray 30th ...via airplane that is!
> 
> We will take pictures of his homecoming to share with you... what ever he is"! Take a peek...
> 
> http://community.webshots.com/photo/344830751/1544678212066604705AyFMDi


I'm glad you're welcoming a new baby to your home and heart.

He has beautiful coloring and an impressive wingspan.


----------



## Feather

*Tomorrow is the Big Day*

Bev and Victor, 

I will certainly be watching this forum tomorrow! I thought the 
30th would never get here. Let us know when the stork comes, and delivers your little bundle of feathers. The needles were taken out of my eye today, so we have a lot to celebrate. Good work Victor!

Feather


----------



## mr squeaks

Actually, pins and needles are sticking in another part of my anatomy and I, too wait anxiously to hear about Beaksley in his new home! I sure hope his "flight" is safe, swift and uneventful!


----------



## Victor

*Countdown is on...*

Well Feralpigeon and I spoke once gain on the phone and Beaksley will be on his flight in the morning. Anticipation is giving me butterflies in my gut! 

He should arrive Wednesday morning, but give me a few days for him to get used to his new home before I think about any pictures!


----------



## mr squeaks

No problem!  Just let us know that he arrived safely...pictures will come in due time...


----------



## feralpigeon

Well, Beaksley is in his shipping box right now for a dry run so he isn't totally shocked tomorrow. Victor's right....there's plenty of butterflies to go around for both of our stomaches.....In the meantime, we'll both be keeping a close eye on that tracking number!

fp


----------



## Maggie-NC

I have been counting the days until Beaksley arrives. Sometimes, being retired, you forget what day it is but not this time!

I'll bet if the members had the tracking number that site would have more "hits" than they ever had. We'd all be tracking Beaksley.

Maggie


----------



## Lovebirds

Lady Tarheel said:


> I have been counting the days until Beaksley arrives. Sometimes, being retired, you forget what day it is but not this time!
> 
> 
> 
> Maggie


You have that problem too!!??? LOL. Beaksley will be just fine. I can't wait to hear he's there and safe. You know, they say that when these birds are shipped, because of the darkness, they go into some kind of trance. Anyway, he'll be fine. Good luck and congrats!!


----------



## pigeonmama

Lady Tarheel said:


> I have been counting the days until Beaksley arrives. Sometimes, being retired, you forget what day it is but not this time!
> 
> I'll bet if the members had the tracking number that site would have more "hits" than they ever had. We'd all be tracking Beaksley.
> 
> Maggie


I agree with Maggie. We all need the tracking #
Daryl


----------



## Feather

<fp>,

I just wanted to say hello to the Angel that arranged Victor and Bev's rescue. They will be safe now with Beaksley taking care of them. I know this is a big day for you too. You do wondrous things all over this forum.
Hats off to you. I can't decide if today, or the day he arrives should be declared the National Holiday.

Feather


----------



## Maggie-NC

*Big clap for Feral Pigeon*

You know, Nancy, with everyone being so happy that Victor and Bev are getting Beaksley, it sometimes slips my mind that you will be losing a bird I imagine you have grown very fond of over the months that you've had him. 

I know you will miss Beaksley a lot but not many rehabbers ever get the chance to keep up with how their baby is doing and see pictures and read reports about him. Most important of all, you know, absolutely, that he will be well cared for.

My very best to you cause I know it will be a sad/happy time tomorrow when you say bye.

Love, Maggie


----------



## bevslape

badbird said:


> how is Beaksley going from Cali to Nebraska? plane ticket on United? lol




Our 26 year old daughter jokingly made the comment that she has yet to ride in a plane and here our new pigeon is "flying" by plane, and she is jealous. LOL


----------



## Victor

*The flight departed!*

Beaksley is officially enroute . His flight should arrive Tuesday. We shall be waiting!


----------



## Skyeking

How absolutely wonderful, I'm sure you are thrilled and excited!


----------



## feralpigeon

Thanks feather & Maggie for your very sweet, kind words of support. You know as you get older, you have an advantage w/the pigeons, cause the skin around 
your neck gets a little softer and looser, and last night, Beaksley kept burrowing in there when I held him. Yes, he's a sweetheart & a pistol as Maggie would say all rolled into one. I think he knew something was up, I sure did try to explain to him, and I showed him Victors picture. I can't be happier to know that Victor and Bev will be his permanent home and care givers.

And to add to the drama, for all of you who wish to see where he is in his journey, that is if the PO keeps the site updated:

EQ 225414335 US is the official tracking number.

The gal told me he should be there by tomorrow, early afternoon.

Gotta run to class.....

fp


----------



## Lin Hansen

Victor and Bev, congratulations and best of luck with Beaksley.

fp, you done good!

Linda


----------



## christina11

i was just reading about tooter and how u thoght u seen him at the zoo well i was thinking it was just his spirit saying goodbye and the white female represented a new time and age has come also i cant wait to here more info on beaskly your new coming frind hopfully he ll be as much fun as tooter goodluck!!!!


----------



## mr squeaks

*Is Beaksley there yet?*

Oh, darn, it's not TUESDAY YET!

The suspense is getting to be too much...I need a POST that Beaksley has arrived!!!  

And yes, *sigh* I know, patience is a virtue...


----------



## feralpigeon

Mr. Squeaks,

I can hear you squeakin' all the way over here in California  ....

I seriously can't wait to hear the news either.

fp


----------



## feralpigeon

OK, he's left SF, and is enroute. I hope they know not to serve him a complementary cocktail.....couldn't guarantee his behavior w/the gals on the 
plane  

fp


----------



## mr squeaks

feralpigeon said:


> Mr. Squeaks,
> 
> I can hear you squeakin' all the way over here in California  ....
> 
> I seriously can't wait to hear the news either.
> 
> fp


I can't remember - is Victor TWO hours ahead or THREE? I think CA is an hour difference from AZ, but I just get sooooo confused since we never do Daylight Savings Time (thank goodness!). I think there is a saying: "Spring ahead" - "Fall behind"

ANYWAY, do you know approx. WHAT time Beaksley will arrive at his destination - Victor's time?


----------



## feralpigeon

mr squeaks said:


> I can't remember - is Victor TWO hours ahead or THREE? I think CA is an hour difference from AZ, but I just get sooooo confused since we never do Daylight Savings Time (thank goodness!). I think there is a saying: "Spring ahead" - "Fall behind"
> 
> ANYWAY, do you know approx. WHAT time Beaksley will arrive at his destination - Victor's time?


Well, they are two hours later than CA, but I don't know if the gal @ the PO was talking our time or their's when she said around one-ish.

We shall see...

fp


----------



## Feather

Bev,

Maybe you can send the two of them on a little vacation. Beaksley can show her the ropes. When she meets him they will probably take little day trips together. Like to that zoo. No sibling rivalry! 

Feather


----------



## Victor

mr squeaks said:


> ANYWAY, do you know approx. WHAT time Beaksley will arrive at his destination - Victor's time?


I am aiming for 2:15pm Omaha time. I am off from work today and will be sitting by the phone and computer to see if tracking method really does e-mail me on arrival. I am betting on the phone!


----------



## Maggie-NC

That will be 4:15 our time. Can't wait. 

Victor, just as soon as you get him home, let us know, PLEASE?

He'll do just fine flying. Our little miniature pinscher was flown to us many years ago from San Francisco and the airlines took very good care of her. She was only 3 months old.

Maggie


----------



## feralpigeon

Victor said:


> I am aiming for 2:15pm Omaha time. I am off from work today and will be sitting by the phone and computer to see if tracking method really does e-mail me on arrival. I am betting on the phone!


Victor, I'm so glad you're takiing the day off ...it's always great just to do that on GP-general principle for 'the Poo'!--but even better today of all days. I think you're right on about the call before the email. 

fp


----------



## LondonPigeon

Victor, I hope you and bev will like Beaksley, and i'm sure he will have a great home


----------



## Larry_Cologne

*Beaksley is in flight without using his wings!*

I'm following Beaksley, trying out the tracking number email notification for the first time. Hope Beaksley arrives in the best condition!


----------



## Pidgey

Well, at least the flight won't tire him much. They tend to go into a state of almost torpor so he should be well rested even though he'll probably seem almost dead when they open the box.

Pidgey


----------



## Maggie-NC

Well, this is so cool.



Oakland 8:44 am 1/30/06
enroute 2:52 from Oakland 1/30/06
enroute 6:52 pm San Francisco 1/30/06
enroute 8:30 am Cincinatti, OH 1/31/06

Just finished making a batch of fudge that I have to refrigerate for two hours and by the time I can eat a piece Beaksley should be home. 

Maggie


----------



## Pidgey

Poor Beaksley--he won't even be able to smell the fishy smell of the sea from there! Victor, if you want to treat Beaksley, you're probably going to need to have some grunion flown in when in season.

Pidgey


----------



## Victor

*Waiting*

ok now, it is 3pm Omaha time. 

His cage is fresh and clean, has fresh food, grit and water.

And what is he doing in Ohio?  

OMG I HOPE THEY DIDN'T FORGET TO DROP HIM OFF!!!

Not another lost pigeon!

OK...CALM DOWN...take some deep breaths...they say when you write out your thoughts it is good for you. 

Those of you that are checking in, I am "staying on" so that I can post the moment I get the call. I will post he has landed. I am 20 mimutes away from the flight field.

OK...Tylenol time now.


----------



## LondonPigeon

how do I check where Beaksley is?

which website?


----------



## Victor

Pidgey said:


> Poor Beaksley--he won't even be able to smell the fishy smell of the sea from there! Victor, if you want to treat Beaksley, you're probably going to need to have some grunion flown in when in season.
> 
> Pidgey


*Hey Pidgey, we have a portable stereo that has different southing sound effects, one of them being sounds of the ocean splashing against the rocks...what do ya think?*


----------



## Victor

LondonPigeon said:


> how do I check where Beaksley is?
> 
> which website?


Well, I did a google search and just typed in United states Post Office, and it took me there.

It is the second section from the top and has a word link Tracking. Click on it, and then it will take you to the tracker. Type in the # EQ 225414335 US


----------



## LondonPigeon

latest info:

Enroute, January 31, 2006, 8:30 am, CINCINNATI, OH 45275
Bullet Enroute, January 30, 2006, 6:52 pm, SAN FRANCISCO, CA 94125

I hope he will have a safe journey, and will arrive soon.


----------



## Lin Hansen

Victor said:


> OK...CALM DOWN...take some deep breaths...they say when you write out your thoughts it is good for you.
> 
> Those of you that are checking in, I am "staying on" so that I can post the moment I get the call. I will post he has landed. I am 20 mimutes away from the flight field.
> 
> OK...Tylenol time now.[/FONT]


Oh boy, Victor. If you don't sound like a typical expectant "father," than I don't know who does! LOL

Good luck and safe landing to Beaksley.

Linda


----------



## Victor

Thanks Maggie and London for the up-date.

I have my hands full watching my precious 4 year old grandson now, and Alex will be home soon from school. Bev is home from her high school run at 4:15.

Maybe we will all get a chance to pick Beaksley up. 

He is probably on his way now before the plane heads back to home base?


----------



## Victor

It is nice to know others are "keeping an eye to the sky" !


----------



## Feather

*Checking In*

Hi Victor,

Just checking in! He left Ohio, the last I checked. I see your holding up just as I expected. A Wreck! Exciting Day though! What is the name of the flight field? (http://earth.google.com). We can all go there on Google Earth. All you have to do is sign in under Free Version and then type the City, State, and then the air field. 

Feather


----------



## Lovebirds

I'm also checking in................Hope he makes it today but if not I'm sure it will be bright and early tomorrow morning. Have you called the PO to see what time their trucks come in??


----------



## Victor

Feather said:


> Hi Victor,
> 
> Just checking in! He left Ohio, the last I checked. I see your holding up just as I expected. A Wreck! Exciting Day though! What is the name of the flight field? (http://earth.google.com). We can all go there on Google Earth. All you have to do is sign in under Free Version and then type the City, State, and then the air field.
> 
> Feather


Name of airport here is Eppley Airfield...I don't know why...it really is a large airport.


----------



## Pidgey

Victor said:


> *Hey Pidgey, we have a portable stereo that has different southing sound effects, one of them being sounds of the ocean splashing against the rocks...what do ya think?*


Victor,

Yeah, I think you need that. 

Now.

Before Beaksley arrives.

B**r might help with the wave sounds.

Pidgey


----------



## Victor

*Sea sounds*

Hey Bev just brought to my attention that he was attacked in the sea! Why would he want to hear that?! It might bring back bad memories...stress him out. It might add to his trauma of being relocated. Any thoughts?


----------



## Pidgey

Well, Victor, that's not completely accurate. He was originally minding his own business just swimming along and diving for fish when he was inadvertantly "rescued" by a well meaning human who thereupon began to clean off the oily substance that had rendered the bird waterproof. He set him out and the seagull side of Beaksley's family showed up to register their displeasure that Beaksley had "taken up with those miserable humans" and so vehemently did they chastise the youngster that Cap'n Ron felt compelled to play the role of the Department of Pigeon Services and remove him from his natural home.

It's all in how you interpret the story...

 Pidgey


----------



## Feather

Slape Happy,
You could always try it and see how it affects him. Most likely he was born by the ocean, it may remind him of a very secure time in his life. When I read that you had ocean sounds, I just grinned from ear to ear and thought "thats our Victor". Then Bevs' suggestion did cross my mind. Ask fp what she listens to. I'm sorry, I thought you would be able to get Google Earth from that address. I have sent it to many people and they did not have a problem. But today I could only reach it by the icon on my desk top. Your right Victor! That is a gigantic airfield. 

Pidgey, Wow! and they accuse me of having an imagination.

Feather


----------



## Pidgey

Feather said:


> Pidgey, Wow! and they accuse me of having an imagination.
> 
> Feather


Gotta' have a little fun, once in awhile! Especially when the tension is high...

Pidgey


----------



## Victor

Food for thought Pidgey and Feather.

It will take some time to sort some things out. What he is used to what he likes and dislikes. 

Feralpigegon~ What kind of music do you listen to, that might help. I am open to most music, depending what I am doing or my mood at the time. 

Tooter seemed to enjoy light classical music. At least it seemed to quiet him in the late evening.

I realize it could take months maybe for us to get used to one another.

Around here, it usually is the cartoon network or Fox news.When I am home alone. anything might be playing. My co-workers that pass by my dispatch window never know what to expect. It might be Dean Martin one day, Brooks and Dunn another or Top 40 to keep up-dated with what my kids and grandchildren are up to! Monday I listen to Blues Monday on the Omaha Public School station. 

Beaksley will be introduced to all kinds of new sounds not to mention those of little people around everyday.


----------



## Feather

*Music For The Birds.*

Victor,
Yes, It does seem as though they would like soft music as they do soft voices. I always thought my pigeons like to listen to Yani. Well, I sure liked watching them fly while I was listening to Yani.

Pidgey,
Do you have another tall tail up your sleave, while we wait?


----------



## Victor

"Silver wings, shining in the sunlight,
Roaring engines, headed somewhere in flight,
The're taking me away,hey,
and making me lonely, silver wings, 
slowly fading out of sight."


----------



## dnrslucky1

Hey, I always loved that song!


----------



## Feather

Victor,
That is beautiful! I know I am anxious, but is that his silver wings?

Are you there? Are you still logged in? I'm going to see if your logged in and then I'm going to tract Beaksley! 

Feather


----------



## dnrslucky1

Victor,

We are waiting! waiting! and still waiting!


----------



## mr squeaks

Pidgey said:


> Well, Victor, that's not completely accurate. He was originally minding his own business just swimming along and diving for fish when he was inadvertantly "rescued" by a well meaning human who thereupon began to clean off the oily substance that had rendered the bird waterproof. He set him out and the seagull side of Beaksley's family showed up to register their displeasure that Beaksley had "taken up with those miserable humans" and so vehemently did they chastise the youngster that Cap'n Ron felt compelled to play the role of the Department of Pigeon Services and remove him from his natural home.
> 
> It's all in how you interpret the story...
> 
> Pidgey


You have finally done the impossible...words escape me! BUT, that's only because I'm LAUGHING SO HARD!

Darn, I watched a movie and deliberately waited to come back, hoping Beaksley had landed! 

Victor is still logged on...is that a GOOD SIGN???


----------



## Feather

*I think he's coming home!*

I just tracked Beaksley. It stated that he left the Omaha Nebraska office!

Feather


----------



## Victor

*His Plane Has Arrived But...*

the receiving area of the air port post office is closed. 

I called the 1-800 number concerned that maybe was placed on a wrong flight, but I was told he (per tracking number) arrived at zip code 68119 Nebraska at 6:42pm. 

I called the local number given to me but after 3 attempts, no answer. 

In the morning he will be home. Good night everyone. 

Signing off for now~


----------



## Victor

Feather said:


> I just tracked Beaksley. It stated that he left the Omaha Nebraska office!
> 
> Feather


I almost logged off but read your new post. I will do one more check. 

Maybe they will deliver him this late? I doubt it.

Maybe I'll check the area main PO in a while?


----------



## Victor

*Beaksley's second adventure maybe???*

Hey people,

Bev thinks since many people from around the world have been tracking this "package" it would not surprise her if our local postal inspector and Homeland Security don't have him...perhaps interrogating him?


----------



## Victor

Oh good grief I can't take the stress...I'm going down there now!


----------



## Feather

Label/Receipt Number: EQ22 5414 335U S
Status: Enroute

Your item was processed and left our OMAHA, NE 68119 facility on January 31, 2006. Information, if available, is updated every evening. Please check again later.


----------



## feralpigeon

Victor said:


> Food for thought Pidgey and Feather.
> 
> It will take some time to sort some things out. What he is used to what he likes and dislikes.
> 
> *Well, he just loves being given a warm bath and toweled up and nuzzled afterwards, I think it reminds him of being rescued by Ron. That's gonna be a big ice breaker. He loves being in the middle of everything for his cage situation, will not accept being marginalized--He's Mr. Hormone plus. Ballsy is pretty upset by his departure, the two of them would talk to each other OHHHH SOOOO SWEETLY FROM AFAR in their cages  . He loves free flying--baybeeee!! He loved to lay on his heating pad (low setting) and keep an eye on everything. He loves having his home 'fluffed up', anything you do to his home while he's flying, he'll be keeping an eye on you and then have to know what you did while he was out--just keep the door open--he just LOVES MAID SERVICE  He loves to charge at you when you open the cage door so he can make his great 'escape' only to be foiled and scooted into your arms for some loving....He loves having his seeds topped off--who wouldn't? Don't come into the house w/out saying hello to him especially, that would just be downright rude. And he will let you know if you forget...*
> 
> 
> Feralpigegon~ What kind of music do you listen to, that might help. I am open to most music, depending what I am doing or my mood at the time.
> 
> *He likes real classical music, but also, just loves those Sunday morning gospel music radio shows, especially KSOL....and really loves the show right afterwards--nothing but all your classic soul music from the fifties and sixties. Of course there is nothing like listening to Celine Dion or Sarah McClaughin loud enough for a ten block radius to also enjoy  Percussion intruments??? A good stroke tempo of the hammer will do and the humming sound of the motor of power tools. He also likes the sound of having his cage vaccumed.*
> 
> Tooter seemed to enjoy light classical music. At least it seemed to quiet him in the late evening.
> 
> *You could try Mozart, Pachelbel, Hayden...Don't forget the Andrew Sisters, Nina Simone, Ella Fitzgerald...*
> 
> I realize it could take months maybe for us to get used to one another.
> 
> *Just think of him as a big kid who just hit his late teens, likes fun, freedom of flying around and investigating, and all the creature comforts that come with still being a kid....*
> 
> ..........
> 
> Beaksley will be introduced to all kinds of new sounds not to mention those of little people around everyday.
> 
> *I thought about trying to place him with someone that lived near the ocean so that he would feel the sympatico of his early environment. It was a difficult decision to offer him up to an in land home in the beginning. But one thing that Beaksley's life has demonstrated is that he is on an unusual path, he seems to accept the new twists and turns as yet another adventure, he is still very young, and most of his life w/the exception of a few weeks, he's been socialized w/humans and whatever their schtick is. I know you plan on getting more pigeons, and I think the most important thing for Beaksley is to have the human support, along with at least one other pigeon to have around to raise H*LL WITH!!*


Everyone loves differently, and all creatures adjust to the flow of love, I sincerely doubt that you and Bev will have a problem getting this little guy to see you as his new 'forever' home. Some of the steps may be small, some big, but if ever it didn't work out, you could send him back. In my mind, he's still the sweet little baby, who grew up to be half/angel and half hellion, and that's the way it probably needs to be for Beaksley.

fp


----------



## feralpigeon

Victor, sometimes in the shipping area, you can see folks walking around at work inside. You could knock on the door and see if they will respond, or just be there first thing in the am. I'm dying on this end. This is my first ship bird.

fp


----------



## bevslape

*Beaksley is at his new home now!*

Victor and I are very pleased to announce that Beaksley is now home warm and safe. 

He was very curious and accepting of petting. He is a darling pigeon. I expected to see this huge bird, but he is smaller than I imagined he would be!

He just jupmed on a perch. Poor baby must be tired.


----------



## Feather

*Your not alone fp*

Your not alone fp! You can only imagine what Victor and Bev are going through. When I read Victor's last post, I yelled wait....but he didn't hear me. I tried to transfer what the Postal tracking dept wrote, but I'm just no good at this comp. Then when I finally got it right, I missed him by 5 mins.

Your post about Beaksley's likes is just beautiful. The caliber of the inland family that you picked far surpassed any one that you could have picked by the sea. That man is out looking for that bird!

With overwhelming respect for both of you,
Feather


----------



## mr squeaks

*yippee - Yahoo! Finally! So Glad He's Home! Just Wait Until The Word Spreads! Many More Posts Comin' Up!* 

How Did You Find And Get Him, Victor????

Now You Have To Start A New Thread To Let Us Know What's Happenin'!


----------



## TerriB

EXCELLENT!!!

Congratulations on your new feathered bundle of joy!


----------



## feralpigeon

_WOOOO--HOOOOOOOO!!!!_

Thanks Bev for private emailing me w/the update. 

fp


----------



## alaska

This is fantastic news..I am glad to hear Beaksley arrived safely.
He is in very good hands again, I'll look forward to updates 
Regards
Alaska


----------



## Camrron

I have been loving this thread Victor.glad your bird is home. How long did it take all told with the flights and all? (I know the suspense probably made it seem twice as long.) Better get some Barry Manilow on the blaster. I hear Beaksly loves the hits of the 50's, 60' and 70's. 

Cameron


----------



## feralpigeon

Camrron said:


> I have been loving this thread Victor.glad your bird is home. How long did it take all told with the flights and all? (I know the suspense probably made it seem twice as long.) Better get some Barry Manilow on the blaster. I hear Beaksly loves the hits of the 50's, 60' and 70's.
> 
> Cameron



Guess Barry Manilow would be OK, but not part of any past chapter, I must reassure you of that,  

fp


----------



## Pigeonpal2002

Congrats, Bev and Victor

I'm very happy to hear that Beaksley arrived safe and sound after his flight from San Fran. I bet you both were on tenterhooks waiting for updates on the tracking information!

Well, he sounds like a lovely pigeon by your brief description, Bev and I know that you both with have lots of bonding to do with Beaksley over the next little while.

Such a great adoption made possible through teamwork and the US postal service, lol.

Good work FP and best wishes Bev and Victor....get that camera ready we expect LOADS of pictures in the coming days as well as stories


----------



## Camrron

Originally posted by Feral pigeon. Quote:

_"Guess Barry Manilow would be OK, but not part of any past chapter, I must reassure you of that" _

Am I the last person on Earth who likes Barry Manilow? Remember Mandy?

Cameron


----------



## Lovebirds

Camrron said:


> Originally posted by Feral pigeon. Quote:
> 
> _"Guess Barry Manilow would be OK, but not part of any past chapter, I must reassure you of that" _
> 
> Am I the last person on Earth who likes Barry Manilow? Remember Mandy?
> 
> Cameron


At one time I had all of his albums.........I love his old stuff......
ALL RIGHT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!Beaksley is there........that is great. Be sure to tell him he's a star in his own way.........


----------



## Jimmy Jo

WELCOME TO NEBRASKA MR. BEAKSLEY !!!


----------



## Larry_Cologne

*Beaksley's arrival*

Great to hear Beaksley arrived! I subscribed to the postal tracking service and hoped to get an email notification (to see if it really worked). No notification yet. I guess pigeon mail and pigeons.com posts are quicker!


----------



## Skyeking

I'm So Happy  to hear Beaksley has arrived at his new home....now I can relax......


----------



## dnrslucky1

Wonderful news!

I am sure Beaksley is already in love with his new home and wonderful new family! I am so happy for you!

Denise


----------



## Maggie-NC

Well, I checked in at 9:41 pm and went to bed thinking he'd not be there until this morning. I am sooooooo happy. 

Maggie


----------



## Pidgey

Victor & Bev,

Ain't we just the most attentive family members you've ever had? And we're only a keyboard away!

I'm glad that Beaksley is there with you, now, it's certainly been an adventure.

Pidgey


----------



## Feather

Good Morning!
How is the little prince? I know we're like some over bearing in-laws.
Well one thing is for sure, Beaksley has a big family. I wish we were all there, but I guess.....in a way......we are.

Now I can get my mind on that test I was suppose to be cramming for yesterday. I didn't even open the book!

Feather


----------



## Feather

Oh before I open this book, I just have to know.... How did you get him out of that closed office? Did you and Bev break in? (Come on Pidgey, come up with a good one) They said he left the facility! How did you connect?
Details please........women love details.

Feather


----------



## Victor

Jimmy Jo said:


> WELCOME TO NEBRASKA MR. BEAKSLEY !!!


Hi Jimmi Jo~ 

I remember "meeting" you during _Tooter missing in Action_. It is nice to "see" you again. Thanks from Mr.Beaksley.


----------



## LondonPigeon

its nice that Beaklsey has arrived safe and well to your house

do you have any photos of him at your house?


----------



## Pidgey

Feather said:


> Did you and Bev break in? (Come on Pidgey, come up with a good one)
> 
> Feather


Feather,

Don't be ridiculous! I NEVER lie--merely embellish the facts with "truth" to help the story "flow" better.

Victor & Bev,

Did you remember to use the long poles to spray paint the security cameras during the commando raid?

Pidgey


----------



## Victor

*Thanks Feather...*



Feather said:


> I just tracked Beaksley. It stated that he left the Omaha Nebraska office!
> 
> Feather


Had it not been for Feather making a posting that I almost missed, Beaksley would have had to spend the night in a post office room til this morning .

For some reason, I accidently hit the scroll and noticed a posting I missed and it was from Feather. I was just in the process of signing off and calling it a day...gosh there have been a lot of those around here in the last 30 days.
My first instinct was to chance driving to the main outlet, but I figured it would be closed anyway, so I had sleep on my mind. 

After reading Feathers message I was "renewed" ! Bev took the grandboys home next door, as it was already way past their bed time, so off I go!

There was activity at the loading dock and a warning "Entry PROHIBITED!" I parked in the street and walked across the lot and noticed a camera following my every step. A postal employee asked if he could help me and I asked him if he knew of a pet pigeon coming in off a flight..."Oh, a pigeon! Why yes we do have him, come inside with me!" I followed him to this office and he said someone would be with me in just a moment. I could see the cardboard pet carrier he was in, marked Live Bird  and knew that it had to be him!

The 5 minutes seemed like half an hour. I dared not venture past the counter that was easily accessible, but concerned because the box was quiet.Negative thought were crossing my mind. 

I called his name,"Beaskley...Beaksley" The sounds of bird feet tap~tapping were heard! A nice postal lady who turned out to be someone I knew many years ago when I drove a city bus, was now the floor supervisor there. After our hug, she asked, "so is that your pigeon?" Well it went you know where from there!They took good care of him!

I returned home, and Bev and I carefully opened the box,expecting to see a huge seagull~pigeon (and boy does he look huge in some of the previous pictures!) Inside was this adorable young pigeon, smaller than my Tooter, and just tilting his head looking at the both of us just so curious. 

I reached in slowly, speaking ever so softly to him and picked him up. We both petted him. He was very calm. I placed him inside Tooters former cage 
He was very inquisitive, just looking all around. He tried to sit in the water cup attempting to take a bath but I tried to tell him it was too late for a bath. Now bear in mind, it is now 11:45pm! 

His neck has a small diameter and was able to stick his head out the bars...not a good thing. So I had to bed him down in a pet carrier til Iam able to modify the cage for him. He began coo-koo-roo-cooing. 

As much as I wanted to visit with him, I knew that he needed his rest because of the long flight...and I was pretty wiped out myself!

I put him in a warm quiet spare room and covered the sides up so he could get some rest. A night light we use for the grand children was turned on so the room had a warm steady glow. 

The day Beaksley was picked up is the exact one month anniversary that Tooter took flight after the Hawk attack. Interesting how things work out the way they do.

There will be no stories about Beaksley following me around in the yard as I do chores as Tooter once did.

There will be no bike riding stories to talk about.

The water hose antics that were once shared, not going to happen.

I have to be more protective of this or any other pigeons I may acquire as I am sure you all can understand. If Tooter should ever return, you know darn well there will be changes in his lifestyle as well. 

I am sure there will be other stories, maybe even some other "adventures"...
but SAFETY is going to be priority in his pigeon lifestyle.

My 4 year old grandson is seeking my attention and I have some bonding to do with my new pigeon. See you folks later!


----------



## Pigeonpal2002

Hi Victor, 

Wow, what a great recounting of you going to the postal pickup, being kindly and respectfully greeted by the employees and your old friend, then seeing Beaksley for the first time

You tell a great story and you're SO smart about all these things. I'm particulary impressed with your concern about the bars on the cage and Beaksley being able to stick his head between them. This is a definite worry and I'm glad you made alternate plans. This could have been an accident waiting to happen.

I'm very thrilled and excited for you and Bev and of course, Beaksley Such a "feel good" story and home coming for this pigeon. He's in good hands now and we don't have to worry much now but rather expect the details to come in as he adjusts and becomes part of your family.

Wonderful and congratulations again


----------



## dekebrent

Victor -- What a wonderful story, and what a coincidence -- the timing of Beaksley's arrival. Wishing the two of you all the best at the beginning of your wonderful time together.


----------



## Skyeking

What a wonderful and detailed description of the whole encounter at the post office and beyond, AT such a late hour!

Thank you Victor, for your time spent on this post to satisfy our never ending inquiries!


----------



## Pidgey

But it IS "today" now and we're already ready for "storytime with Victor" again so... start typing!

A big seagull-pigeon from the land of Arnold Schwarzeneggar, eh?

Pidgey


----------



## mr squeaks

Pidgey said:


> But it IS "today" now and we're already ready for "storytime with Victor" again so... start typing!
> 
> A big seagull-pigeon from the land of Arnold Schwarzeneggar, eh?
> 
> Pidgey


I concur...time to start a new thread, Victor...this time about Beaksley and his adapting to his new home (which sounds like he should have NO problem!) and all your adventures with. 

Hey, he might not ride a bike OUTSIDE, but what about a TRIcycle INSIDE (courtesy of one of your grandkids???)


----------



## TAWhatley

What a wonderful and happy ending to Beaksley's big adventure of traveling halfway across the continent! Like everyone else, I had been checking and checking and checking for confirmation of Beaksley's arrival, so the actual event and the terrific story surrounding it were a great relief!

Welcome to your forever home, Beaksley, and congratulations to the entire Slape family on the new family member!

Terry


----------



## dnrslucky1

Victor and Bev,

It is amazing how somethings work out in this life. I believe Beaksley was meant to be with you and you with him! I don't post much but I do read and I remember reading about Beaksley. God works in mysterious ways. Some things are just meant to happen and I believe this is one of those times! I am not sure who I am more happy for, you or Beaksley. I am so happy for all of you, I don't know what to say! 

Denise


----------



## bevslape

_I believe you just said it Denise. Thank you .

And thanks to all who showed concern and such care and enthusiasm during this adoption and flight.

The post office did an outstanding job. Those of you that do this regularly probably already know that, but for you new ones like us, if you do ship a bird, they will take care of it.

Just one suggestion though, Victor mentioned that the lady at the post office said that if the box stated "call anytime "by the phone number, it would have been honored, so something to think about next time you ship. We did not know that._


----------



## bevslape

Pidgey said:


> But it IS "today" now and we're already ready for "storytime with Victor" again so... start typing!
> 
> A big seagull-pigeon from the land of Arnold Schwarzeneggar, eh?
> 
> Pidgey


_Oh Pidgey, please don't fill that mans head with any ideas now!  _


----------



## Reti

Great story, Victor.
Can't wait for an update on how Beaksley is adapting in his new home and pics, of course.
Does he know yet what a lucky little guy he is?

Reti


----------



## Lin Hansen

Victor and Bev, so glad everything worked out so well and that Beaksley arrived safe and sound. Best of luck with him.

Linda


----------



## Camrron

I am glad to hear Beaksly arrived safe and am looking forward to hearing about his exploits in his new home. 

Cameron


----------



## phyll

Congratulations, Victor & Bev!

Happy to hear that Beaksley finally arrived at his new home.
May he be blessed with a long, happy & healthy life with you!

We're all waitin' for pictures.

Phyll


----------



## B. Sommm

Ditto what Camrron and Phyll said!!!! 

I'm glad that I wasn't able to find this thread for the past couple of days, as I'm not a patient person and having just found it this morning, I avoided the 'stress' of waiting to see what happened!  

B.  
who's reeeaalllly looking forward to following Beaksley's adventures and subsequent pics!!


----------



## kittypaws

*Welcome Beaksley*

Hi Victor and Bev,

Echoing everyone else's sentiments - congratulations on your new addition to the family. I can tell that he is going to be one pampered bird and the best thing that ever happened to him was to have a bad part of his life until Captain Ron rescued him and what do you know, via a few pigeon-caring folk he ends up in the home of a man, his wife and grandson that adore pigeons!!

It is such a lovely story and again, Victor a very long thread - How do you keep getting those gold starts on your threads!!!

Lets us know how the new little man is getting along.

Lots of love

Tania x

PS - Great to hear the the US mail are doing you proud too!!


----------



## Victor

*Up~Date*

Hi everyone,

Just a note to let you know that Beaksley is adjusting rather nicely to his new home, family and surroundings!

Last evening, most of the family stopped by just to see him. We put his indoor cage on top of the kitchen table and he just watched everyone with such interest, tilting his head around to get a birds-eye view. It was rather crowded but he didn't sem to be too concerned about it. 

Let me tell you, he is quite the camera ham too and a great poser if I may add! My daughter ( a new member here as "ZAISE") took several pictures and will post them on our site soon. 

I put my arm inside his cage and he jumped on it and seemed content. 

This morning I took him out of his cage and held him close and petted him. He seemed relax. Feral Pigeon mentioned that he liked those moments.



Today, it was a nice sunny day, so I took him outside with me...Oh, don't worry, I didn't mean as in flight time outdoors ...not going to happen! He was in his cage outdoors while my 4 year old grandson played in his sand box and I worked on reinforcing an outdoor cage on my porch, and he seemed a bit apprehensive about this outdoors thing but he settled down. What caught his attention was when I was using one of my power tools on my project. I was also told he loves the sounds of power tools. What a pigeon! 

He was quite communicative today. It is great to hear those coo-ing counds again. 

I do believe that he will be content with us .


----------



## Pigeonpal2002

Hi Victor,

Thank you for this update today. I'm sure you are thrilled to have Beaksley there now and you've still got a lot of bonding to do with him. Sounds as if he's adapting to life at the Slape's rather well already though!

I wonder if he's not used to being outside, it's a big scary world out there and perhaps FP never really took him out. Isn't it funny how he seems to like the sounds of the power tools, lol. My pigeons seem to enjoy the sound of the vacuum actually


----------



## jimmyrenex

Nice to hear that all is working out well.... congrats


----------



## mr squeaks

THANKS, Victor for the update! 

I don't know why but I had a feeling he would adjust VERY well and make himself at home...maybe because of his past experiences??

Look forward to pictures and further news...


----------



## feralpigeon

mr squeaks said:


> THANKS, Victor for the update!
> 
> I don't know why but I had a feeling he would adjust VERY well and make himself at home...maybe because of his past experiences??
> 
> Look forward to pictures and further news...


I had a feeling he would as well, he was just so bonded to Ron in the short time
that he was with Ron. Afterall, Ron saved him from the Bay and the Seagulls and then gave him a bunch of baths. The first time I bathed Beaksley, he was just so adorable, you could just see him falling in love all over again....

Since Ron's boat, the only times Beaksley has been out of doors was to be carried out to me, and then for me to carry him to the PO, btw.

fp


----------



## Brownieluv

*Barry fan*

Nope, you're not the last, I also love him. Someone must, how else does he sell millions of albums? lol Most people are just in the closet.


----------



## Maggie-NC

Victor, what a wonderful family you have to care enough to come welcome the new member of the family. Also, tell Zaise we welcome her also to the forum and look forward to her pictures. We already know Coolpigeon takes great pictures!

Birds really do seem to like sounds. Most of ours never get upset when the vac is running. We rehabbed a robin once that we had to keep several months because of injuries. Everytime my husband ran his electric razor the robin sang right along. Robins have a wonderful sound - seems like they can run the full range of notes. Also, many years ago, our first real rescue was a evening grosbeak. Would take him to the beach with us and he sang along with the truck radio. Would cut it off and he'd stop singing.

I am so very happy for you. It sounds like Beaksley is the ideal pet.

Maggie


----------



## Feather

Good Morning Everyone,

I am especially happy that Beaksley completed his rescue of the Slape family on that specific day. I must admit I was worried how you were going to get in that closed facility. You know Pidgey does get my imagination going. It wouldn't be a bad idea for you guys to get together and write a book. Look at all the wonderful material you have right here on this web-site. AFTER.......Victor retires or coarse.

Bev, 
Is that a picture of your pet squirrel? I have always wanted one as a pet, but never was fortunate enough to run across one that needed me.
Yours is adorable!

Zaise,

It will be so much fun having you on this forum! Your input on your new little brother, and the kid's uncle Beaksley will be a kick. I'm looking forward to communicating further. Not a dull moment at the Slape Home!

Feather


----------



## Victor

*Getting used to us*

Nice posting Feather~

Bev has always accused me of being the talker of the family...don't know where she based that information from. She joined mainly to enjoy all the pictures from the members as did my daughter "Zaise" who actually joined last Summer. 

I just can't see myself just looking at postings and pictures without posting something...ohhh, ahhhh RATS OK, so does that mean I talk a lot...I don't think so. 

I am sitting here at the computer corner *reading* pigeon talk and Beaksley is playing with his hanging bell-mirror toy that he inherited from Tooter. He seems so amused by hearing the bell " tinkel tinkel."

"Cool Pigeon" is sitting playing a computer game, and his little brother "Tito"
(real name Trent~also known as "Indiana Jones!"...his hero) is playing on the floor with his fire trucks and Beaskley is keeping moving eyes on this 4 year old . Alex (aka Cool Pigeon) can't post yet pending action from the higher birds here, so maybe soon?

Well, it was nice talking to you guys, gotta go clean his cage (the pigeons that is! ) and get ready for another eventful day at public transportation!

Have a nice day everyone.


----------



## Garye

*Avatar*

I love the pic you have for your avatar, Victor. Is it possible that you can show a bigger pic of it?

Looking forward to seeing more pix of your new pigeon!


----------



## Victor

Thanks for the nice avatar compliment!

That is myone of my daughters, Debra,(aka Zaise) holding Tooter at a Summer cook out last Summer. 

I am at work, so I can't do it from here, but I can post the larger one on Saturday 2/4 if I can work it in. 

I am glad that I was (or I should say Alex Cool Pigeon) catured that picture .


----------



## Garye

God do I miss Tooter now. That bird was photogenic. Your daughter's pretty from what I can tell of the pix. They both make a beautiful pair. Looking forward to seeing it when you have the time.


----------



## Jimmy Jo

Gee Victor, That's a great pic of Debra and Tooter!  Tooter definitely was a well Fed and well Loved little guy, wasn't he?! I do hope that he surprises us all, and returns home one day...because, I'm sure, that the not knowing his fate, is what's so hard to bare....In the meantime, I am so Happy that You and your Family have found a Wonderful new addition in Mr. Beaksley...the best things in life are when animals in need find a Loving home and there is absolutely no doubt that Beaksley has done just that !!! Jan


----------



## Garye

Yes indeed, what a beautiful picture. Trust - that's what you see in that picture. Tooter will always be missed.

But I'm hoping to hear and see more about Beaksley in the future. A pigeon that found a loving home! That's always great to hear.


----------



## Victor

*Fearl Pigeon...*

fp: This posting is mainly for you to up-date you on Beaksley, but welcome for everyone~

Beaksley had his first real flight time out of his cage today, and I see he enjoys the top of curtains, just like those in many of the pictures you sent me of him. 

I extended my arm out, and after many tries, and oh, maybe a half hour of "Arm Beaksley! Arm!"...just as I had trained Tooter, he flew to my arm. It was great to feel a pigeon strutting on my shoulder and back and hearing the pigeon happy sounds in my ear again. I fully expected this to take place a few months from now, but not this quick.

I miss Tooter oh so much, but I am grateful and very happy to have Beaksley.

I changed the name of this thread to "RE-INTRODUCING BEAKSLEY"because he actually has been around for several months on Pigeon Talk and already somewhat of a celebrity bird!


----------



## Feather

Victor,

You know what is wonderful about our anatomy? God made our hearts out of SPANDEX. Beaksley will never take Tooter's place, but he will make his own little place right along side of him. So, I think you need two females.
OH, MAYBE WHEN TOOTER GETS HOME HE'LL BRING HIS OWN!!!!!

Feather


----------



## feralpigeon

Victor said:


> fp: This posting is mainly for you to up-date you on Beaksley, but welcome for everyone~
> 
> Beaksley had his first real flight time out of his cage today, and I see he enjoys the top of curtains, just like those in many of the pictures you sent me of him.
> 
> I extended my arm out, and after many tries, and oh, maybe a half hour of "Arm Beaksley! Arm!"...just as I had trained Tooter, he flew to my arm. It was great to feel a pigeon strutting on my shoulder and back and hearing the pigeon happy sounds in my ear again. I fully expected this to take place a few months from now, but not this quick.
> 
> I miss Tooter oh so much, but I am grateful and very happy to have Beaksley.
> 
> I changed the name of this thread to "RE-INTRODUCING BEAKSLEY"because he actually has been around for several months on Pigeon Talk and already somewhat of a celebrity bird!



Hi Victor,

That's wonderful news that he landed on your arm. I tried it, but I guess gave up too quickly. He's a celebrity for sure, and I'm sure you're finding out,
an adorable little sweetheart--as well as a bit of a loveable devil to boot.

He's well missed here, Ballsy did start cooing again, but she noticably missed the little guy especially the first couple of days. Feather's comments about 'hearts made of spandex' was a great analogy. 

I think things will start really picking up for you when the hen arrives, Beaksley just loves the gals  

fp


----------



## Victor

Beaksley had his second flight time out of his cage today. 

I opened the door and offered my arm, he hopped on it, out he comes. I took him to my computer corner and he remained on my shoulder for about 2 minutes, then he flew to the top of the east curtain above his cage. 

I went to him, extended my arm and called his name a few times and he flew a circle in the living room and landed on my arm, went to my shoulder. 

Four of my grandkids were on the sofa watching a show when he suddenly hopped on my HEAD !  

Alex's little 4 year old brother "Tito" exclaimed, "Hey he's trying to be a Tooter!!"


----------



## Pidgey

Victor has "the touch." It's a gift. Face it, Feralpigeon... we don't.

Animal magnetism. Or, maybe Victor is just a real animal. Can ya' shed any light, Bev?

Pidgey


----------



## Lin Hansen

Pidgey said:


> Victor has "the touch." It's a gift. Face it, FeistyPigeon... we don't.
> 
> Animal magnetism. Or, maybe Victor is just a real animal. Can ya' shed any light, Bev?
> 
> Pidgey



Pidgey, I think you're right! As I was reading the posts, I was thinking to myself, "Boy, Victor must be one of those people who have a way with animals," and what do I see next but your post! Victor the Pigeon Whisperer.

Linda


----------



## feralpigeon

Pigeon Whisperer, lol, that sounds about right, Linda. They'll lland on me, just not on my arm when I tell them to. 

It's just great that he's doing this for you Victor, I can't wait to hear what else you get him to do. For me, it's more like what they train me to do  

fp


----------



## Victor

*A bird in the hand...*

Pidgey,fp, and Lin you people are just too much!!

Maybe one of these days, I will share my secret with ya'll! 

My kids and grand kids are blessed with "the touch" just as my daughter Debra (Zaise) as depicted here:


----------



## feralpigeon

That's a great pic, Victor, guess it's just in the gene pool, huh?

fp


----------



## Pikachu23739

Victor said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> We have been making arrangements with fereal pigeon to aquire a new pigeon that was looking for a home.Perhaps you have read about him in some of the past postings.
> 
> Though the pain of our Tooter missing and his fate unknown, as most of you know, we realize that life must move on, and what a better way than to share it with a pigeon, or a pigeon-seagull, or what ever he may be,we believe in "equal -opprtunity" love.
> 
> He will take off from California on Januray 30th ...via airplane that is!
> 
> We will take pictures of his homecoming to share with you... what ever he is"! Take a peek...
> 
> http://community.webshots.com/photo/344830751/1544678212066604705AyFMDi


_*www.freewebs.com/westiofengland/ visit my website if you are bored*_


----------



## Victor

*May I introduce you to Beaksley?*

Our daughter Debra (Zaise) is working on the pictures she took of our new Beaksley, a couple of days after he arrived. She will be posting some more, but here is *one*.You know how I like to tease!


----------



## Pigeonpal2002

Hi Victor, 

What a little Beaksley, lol. I can see his "gull" beak now more in this photo but he looks so sweet and lovable Thanks for "teasing" with another picture


----------



## Pete Jasinski

What a hansome devil Beaksley is! I can't wait to see more pics I hope you have a long happy relationship together.


----------



## Skyeking

Beaksley is quite a looker, very handsome indeed! Are his feathers actually black...or do they just appear that way?

How much does Beaksley weigh?


----------



## Maggie-NC

Beaksley baby - WE LOVE YOU.

Maggie


----------



## Garye

Nice and plump - just the way I like 'em - pigeons that is! That's a good photo of Beaksley. Hope to see more in the _*NEAR *_future. (LOL).


----------



## Feather

Victor, That looks like a really nice room that you have for Beaksley. He is so STRIKING! I think he is eighter from Roman or Aztec lineage.

Feather


----------



## Victor

My daughter Zaise was over today and attempted to log in but she forgot her password. So....she will reapply tonight ane get those pictures posted so we can put this thread to rest, and give you members (you know who you are! ) more ground to cover on your unsolved plot!


----------



## Camrron

Beaksly is a beauty Victor. I can see that hooked beak now too. Looks sharp, Ouch!

Cameron


----------



## Guest

Beaksley is so beautiful and unique! I'm so glad for you. I've read these posts and I think that it's amazing how many great people are here and how much people here work together to help one another. You and everyone here have such great hearts! You definitely must have a way with pigeons. It took six months for Poopy (now Poppy - she laid an egg today!) to trust me enough to make physical contact with me. The pigeons just seem to trust you and your daughter!


----------



## Victor

Camrron said:


> Beaksly is a beauty Victor. I can see that hooked beak now too. Looks sharp, Ouch!
> 
> Cameron


Thanks Cameron~ His beak does look a bit on the mean side, but honestly, he is just a cuddly teddy bear, and he loves to be kissed on top of his head!


----------



## Victor

TeresaL said:


> Beaksley is so beautiful and unique! I'm so glad for you. I've read these posts and I think that it's amazing how many great people are here and how much people here work together to help one another. You and everyone here have such great hearts! You definitely must have a way with pigeons. It took six months for Poopy (now Poppy - she laid an egg today!) to trust me enough to make physical contact with me. The pigeons just seem to trust you and your daughter!



Hi TeresaL, Thank you for the kind words. Yes, there are some great people here...that make you great too!!

By the way, Atlanta is so beautiful, at night especially.


----------



## mr squeaks

TeresaL said:


> It took six months for Poopy (now Poppy - she laid an egg today!) to trust me enough to make physical contact with me.
> 
> A HEN??? Wow! Bet that was a shock! Do I dare offer congratulations? And, here, I was so used to Poopy being a "he!"  Congratulations on "your" egg, I think...


----------



## andinla

*Victor Beaksley looks so*

cozy already.. glad you took him in, and I hope all the best for you and your family with him. Have fun.

Andi


----------



## Victor

*Beaksley Hawk*

Thank you Andi

If I may share with you and all others, something cute happened yesterday, and I was originally going to post it on the feral dreams thread, but since it involves our new loveable Beaksley, and this thread is still "fresh" I thought best to share it here...

Yesterday, my 4 year old grandson "Tito", real name Trent, alias, "Hawk Master", was playing with a large chair box in the living room while Beaksley was enjoying some flight time. He kept swooping down as to land on his head but kepy retreating. 

A few minutes late, Tito sat on the recliner to watch a show, and Beaksley landed on his head. Tito calmly/puzzled/"don't know about this?!" stated calmly, "Oww that hurt!" I quickly walked over and put my arm out and Beaskley flew on my hand. 

My grandson, gleefully proclaimed, "Papa, Beakswee likes me!!" 

For some reason, he then became the "Hawk master" and the pigeon got upgraded to a hawk of all things!!

He got back in the box, pretending to hide, and Beaskley the Hawk would land on my shoulder and our mission was to find "hawk Master". I would carefully open a flap of the box and Beaksley Hawk, would tilt his head and eyeball the child! 

"Quick, close the wid (lid)!" I would then tell the "hawk", "the boy is gone, go look for him!" He would then fly to the curtain rod. 

We repeated this over and over and over...whew! It had to have been 1/2 an hour! 

Bev walked in and asked us, "what are you boy's doing?" I told her we were playing with Beaskley Hawk...I got this ... 

It was nap time...I laid down with him.(no not BEAKSLEY)

A couple of hours later the Hawk Master told me he had a bad dream about the hawk..."And I didn't like it!"

I assured him that it was just a dream, and that Beaksley loved him and hat he enjoyed playing with him! 

We did it again today...it just goes to show ya, pigeons can learn new tricks!


----------



## pigeonmama

Sounds like Beaksley was having as much fun as the little guy was. Must have been cute to watch.
Daryl


----------



## Lovebirds

I think you MUST invest in a video camera...............LOL


----------



## andinla

*Well it sounds like the making of a new book*

what a cute story Victor.. I am so glad you and your family are enjoying your pigeon. He sounds so adorable.... and so does Trent. (my son's friends name is Trent) cool name.. Now I know two...

Andi


----------



## Maggie-NC

Victor, what a great story. Glad to hear Beaksley is landing on heads. That, to me, is always a sign of acceptance. It does hurt sometimes but I still love it when mine land on my head. Love the nickname "Tito". 

Maggie


----------



## feralpigeon

Victor, that's a great story about you, Tito and Beaksley. Sounds like Beaksley is having a great time getting to know you and your family. He does have quite the crook in his beak, although I don't think it poses a threat to humans, he was just never the nipping or biting kind. I do think it was quite a shock to a hen here, however, when he tried billing w/her. I'm hoping that it doesn't pose a problem for him when trying to impress a perspective mate  .

fp


----------



## Feather

Love and respect for animals is taught. I beleave this because some of the most vivid memories I have of my mother, she was caring for...and loving animals. For me, that somehow became the normal way to interact with all creatures.

I have seen in side your home many times through these little windows of communication. I beleave that you and Bev have taught your children, and your grandchildren to respect all creatures, and that humans can co-exist and love all living creatures.

Are you buying more chairs for Beakswee , Uchiwa, and Wosco to sit at the table?

Feather


----------



## mr squeaks

I just hope his beak does not deter a mate...but looks are only skin deep! While billing may be a problem, I'm sure the "right" hen will see his SHINING PERSONALITY and uniqueness! 

WHAT A BIRD!


----------



## Victor

Hi your noseynesses and everyone else too!

My daughter Zaise will be over on Saturday 2/18 to post more Beaksley pictures that she took the week that he arrived. She can access her account on PT now, and wants to post them herslf. I have copies, and they are pretty neat/ Of course I took some more today of him playing Beakswee Hawk and got a shot of him on Tito's little head. He wears a stocking winter hat to keep the hawks claws of his tender 4 yr old li'l head! Beakswee sure likes him.Now I have to get him to bond with Coolpigeon Alex. Too bad he has school! I hope you enjoy them when she posts soon.

Yours forever stubborn,


----------



## mr squeaks

So now we are to officially refer to Beaksley as a "hawk" pigeon rather than a "seagull" pigeon? No problem, but I don't think he'll ever be able to lose his "seagullness!"  

Can't wait to see more pictures!

*Note:* it's very quiet here at the moment and I heard a funny "rat-tat-tat-patter" sound go rapidly past my chair. When I looked around, it was Squeaks chasing Twiggy into the bedroom! Yes, my "tyrant" pij was on the move - again! I'm going to be lucky if I don't end up with twitchy, paranoid cats!!


----------



## Maggie-NC

Shi, I would have been laughing out loud watching Squeaks chase the cat. That is too funny. What a character.

Maggie


----------



## mr squeaks

Lady Tarheel said:


> *Shi, I would have been laughing out loud watching Squeaks chase the cat. That is too funny. What a character.*Maggie


Yes, I do laugh long and often. UNFORTUNATELY, my cats are NOT seeing the humor and Squeaks is too busy "herding" them to be laughing. He just has this very determined look that says, "OUT, damn cat!"

He's also more aggressive too and has "expanded" HIS territory to include a much larger area to protect! *sigh* chastising him NEVER makes a difference and consoling the cats doesn't help either. They just give me a pitiful look that says, "can't you PLEASE do something about that thing with the sharp end?!"


----------



## Lin Hansen

feralpigeon said:


> Hey Tania,
> 
> *Beaksley is a rehab who was pulled from the Alameda Bay by a man living in a house boat or the like there.* Beaksley was having a hard time swimming, and was getting picked on by three seagulls when rescued, only to find that in his profile, his upper beak is curved remarkably to mimick that of a gull. When I picked him up from the man, and brought him home, he would make sounds that resembled the sounds that seagulls make! He's had plenty of time to imprint on the pijie sounds here, and no longer makes the sounds of a gull.
> 
> That's the story from this side, I look forward to hearing the adventures of Beaksley in Nebraska in a short while  .
> 
> fp



A big HAPPY BIRTHDAY to CaptainRon - the man who saved Beaksley in the first place!!

Linda


----------



## Pidgey

Good of you to notice, Linda! I sent him an email wishing him a happy birthday as well as a mention that his pigeon has migrated to someplace far away from the water. Hopefully, he'll log back on and enjoy the story.

Pidgey


----------

